# Missouri wine party!



## BobF

I have no idea when or where, but let's start planning. When can everybody make it to the center of the state?

We can settle on details later. Who can make it?

C'mon now, aren't you getting tired of those PA-ers having all the fun?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Sounds like a fantastic idea - just a matter of getting away - with three kids one being a newborn - hard to get away.

We should look at going to the MO Valley Wine Society meeting - they are held once a month in Warrenton.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

You could always come by my winery..... . Covered patio (should have fans soon) for 20+ and inside seating for 10 or more, plus a covered front porch for 3-4.

It would be best for me to do on a Sunday, because I work 6 days a week on 2nd shift besides working at the winery.

Since it is a business and I would have to charge for wine, if we did do a Sunday deal, I could light up the bbq and provide burgers, bratwursts, chips, and tea for the event. For free of course, as I don't have a food license I cannot sell any cooked food. Anyone could bring their own food, if they wanted too as we encourage people to bring food and relax.


----------



## BobF

I like the winery idea! Any problem bringing and sharing our wines on your patio?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Sounds like a good deal.

This would be an all day event for me - so if I can make I will be there.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

BobF said:


> I like the winery idea! Any problem bringing and sharing our wines on your patio?



Actually, yes, but I don't have a problem if you bring it onto our personally property. We have a deck that can fit ~12 people (deck dimensions 16' x 20'). We could taste wines there and it is 80 ft from the patio. lol

this is a pic from looking off the deck.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Not legal to allow any drinking of outside alcohol on that premise. There is a "invisible" line which we created, that the winery rents from us. That boundary separates winery from personal property. I would just have to ask that, if you are drinking personal wine, stay on the one side. I can also share my experiments with you on that side. Free of charge of course!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Sounds good, count me in!


----------



## BobF

winemaker_3352 said:


> Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> This would be an all day event for me - so if I can make I will be there.



We'll just have to schedule this so you can make it!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

I have a "Big Green Egg" (actually it's the medium size, so not so big. lol) that if anyone has something they would like to bring, can be used. I can get some chops, burgers or bratwursts. Just let me know what ya'll would like. I can also bring another table or something for the private area, so that we can setup tastings there. I have a table on the deck, but it's not so big (3' diameter or so). If we could get a good idea about who would like to come and when, that would be great. Like I said though, unless it's a holiday weekend, I pretty much work every MON-SAT. Sunday is always a go though and I'll make sure I don't have other work that needs done. 

Brew and Wine, do you make beer?? I wouldn't mind tasting others beer that they make either.  

I would like to put names to faces and such, so this seems like a great way. Maybe make it a twice a year thing? We could go somewhere else and check it out later in the fall? Seems like there are a bunch of MO folks here, so it should go over well, if we can get the word out.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Twice a year sounds good - there are alot of MO folks - just need to get them in on it!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Midwest Vintner said:


> I can get some chops, burgers or bratwursts. Just let me know what ya'll would like.
> 
> Brew and Wine, do you make beer?? I wouldn't mind tasting others beer that they make either.
> 
> I would like to put names to faces and such, so this seems like a great way. Maybe make it a twice a year thing? We could go somewhere else and check it out later in the fall? Seems like there are a bunch of MO folks here, so it should go over well, if we can get the word out.


 

From Swiss Meat Co.???

Sorry, not now. Maybe sometime in the future. I've made beer in the past, but mostly making wine now.


----------



## BobF

Last time I went to Hermann I stopped at Swiss and loaded up about 50# of various brats and sausages. Their casings are a little thick for my taste, but the stuff they're stuffed with is AWESOME!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Well, I can get Swiss, but right now we have Hermann Wurst Haus sausages and cheeses for sale from the winery . They actually are relatives I believe that own Swiss and Hermann Wurst Haus. I believe they carry very similar, if not the same products. I will try and get some more info about them and relay that here if brats are what most want??


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Wurst Haus works for me, now we need a date....Jon!!!

also this needs to be moved to the meetings and get together section.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Maybe towards the end of july or august - I am pretty booked up through June on the weekends and 1st part of july..


----------



## BobF

If this is an outdoor event, I say September ...


----------



## winemaker_3352

BobF said:


> If this is an outdoor event, I say September ...




Yeah i didn't think of that - cooler weather would be nice for being outdoors.


----------



## BobF

So what does everybody think, twice a year in May and September?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Works for me : )


----------



## winemaker_3352

Don't see an issue - just don't do it the weekend of september 28th - that's my b-day or mothers day weekend in may...


----------



## fivebk

Hey guys, If you don't mind I would like to be included. I lived in NW Missouri since 1970 till last year when our farm was flooded. I live just across the state line in Iowa now, but I would enjoy getting to meet other winemakers.

Keep me in mind

BOB


----------



## BobF

Hey, BOB, just keep following the thread and come on down!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Absolutely!!!

The more the merrier.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

I agree, it's labeled "missouri wine party" because it seems that's where it will be, but everyone is invited!


----------



## garymc

I'll try to make it. I live in the St. Louis area part time and in Sikeston part time where I grow muscadines.


----------



## BobF

Well, Gary. Bring a few pails of pressed/settled/frozen Muscadine juice with you!!!

Seriously, we're at about the same latitude. Any trouble growing Muscadines? I've convinced myself that winters are too cold for them here so I won't have to babysit grapes


----------



## garymc

I grow the muscadines near Sikeston, a little different latitude (zone 7) from St. Louis and I think another factor is the altitude. They call it swampeast Missouri for a reason. I've planted a vine in my back yard in St. Louis this summer to see if they'll grow up here, but I'll be surprised if they do. I'm afraid what I'll find is that they grow for a couple of years, then get killed to the ground by winter weather or something and I get grapes 2 years out of five. But they grow like weeds in the Bootheel. I've had them in my yard there for 3 years and this past year I've been planting a vineyard. The vineyard is a couple of years from production, though. I might have some to bring then.


----------



## BobF

I'm not in St Louis ... I was thinking the same thing. I might get lucky for a few years only to have a cold winter erase my efforts.


----------



## Norton

It is now September and the wave seems to be over. Time to schedule?


----------



## BobF

I'm game. We still thinking Hermann? I heard Endless Summer is getting us a block of rooms


----------



## winemaker_3352

I'm game - however the most of the weekends in september do not look promising for me...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

BobF said:


> I'm game. We still thinking Hermann? I heard Endless Summer is getting us a block of rooms



I dunno about that, but I can provide food. 

How about Sunday the 30th??? The first weekend in October would be good too. Hermann has Oktoberfest, so people can hit up the other wineries on a Saturday, get a room and come by ours on a Sunday. Although, it might be busy to do much at the winery. My father runs the winery, so I figure I'd be doing this event. 

Lets take a vote on weekends

9/23
9/30
10/7

I am not going to vote because I am here about every Sunday.


----------



## garymc

October 7 or later is my only option.


----------



## winemaker_3352

garymc said:


> October 7 or later is my only option.



I am in the same boat...


----------



## BobF

Let's pencil in Oct 7th and see what happens ... we can firm up when we get more responses.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

works for me!


----------



## Norton

Oct 7 is fine with me


----------



## winemaker_3352

I don't think the Oct 7th will work for me.

I think the next sunday Oct 14th will - have to check the calendar...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Come on now Jon, if you can make the 7th, it would seem we have a date. No way to shift something??


----------



## winemaker_3352

Midwest Vintner said:


> Come on now Jon, if you can make the 7th, it would seem we have a date. No way to shift something??



I know, I know - but with 3 kids it gets hard. I have to take my son to an indoor waterpark for a birthday party.

Oct 14th i have nothing though - but don't plan around me - pick a date that more folks can attend...


----------



## Arne

Was going to throw my name into the hat, but Kathy is having cateracts taken off about then. Will have to see how she is feeling by then. Mite be able to make it tho if you will allow a Husker across the state line. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I don't see an issue with that...

Just wear a Mizzou shirt


----------



## ckassotis

Not sure how I missed this! Glad that I didn't come too late to the party (pun intended).  Sundays are my long run day, since I have my first marathon on Nov 4th, but if I can rouse myself sufficiently early I could try to sneak it in and then drive over to Hermann. October works for me I think, September is a mess. Could probably make most of the October dates work. Perhaps try the 14th if Jon can't do the 7th?


----------



## BobF

I have a preference for 10/7, but if Jon can't make it then I can do 10/14.

What time of day are we talking here? I'll not be staying over before or after, so obviously mid day is my preference.

Anybody else?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Could always just be open ended.

Start at noon - got to whenever the last person is gone


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Will everyone be fine with the October 14th then???? I will be home/winery all day that day, from 10 am (I sleep late!) to say 6-7 pm??? I can do a lunch or late lunch so everyone can be there??? Maybe 12-1 for lunch (whatever is left will be available) and there will be some snack food.

I can cook the following:
burgers
brat's
pork steaks

Need to know what people are wanting. Burgers and brat's can do x2.

I will also make available, chips and salsa, tea and maybe some suggested items (please suggest something. lol). 

The winery has some sausages and cheese available for a descent price ( EndlessSummerWinery.com under "products") for Hermann's Wurst Haus. 

Everyone is also welcome to bring a dish, but I don't expect it.


----------



## BobF

I would bring a 'dish', but it'd make SWMBO angry 

The 14th sounds good


----------



## winemaker_3352

I am good with the 14th. I will plan on being there around noonish...

I will bring some chips and salsa..

Pork steaks or brats are a go for me...

Wine I will be bringing:
2010 Strawberry Peach
2011 Chardonel - still a bit young but very drinkable
2011 Seyval - still a bit young but very drinkable
2011 Vidal - still a bit young but very drinkable

2012 Apple Spice (if i get time to filter and bottle before the 14th)


----------



## BobF

Are there some things you would like us to bring - other than wine?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

14th
Put me down for two.


----------



## garymc

14th sounds good. I can bring a dessert dish, squash custard (think pumpkin pie without crust.) If my muscadine grapes are still producing, I can bring some (I doubt it, this year everything was early.) I'd take either a pork steak or 2 brats, surprise me.


----------



## Norton

I can't make it that weekend but hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## ckassotis

I should be good to come that day. I can bring something as well, some sort of supplemental dish or a dessert perhaps. A brat sounds fine to me. Likely won't make it there till at least 1, but should be fine for that.


----------



## Ron22

I can make it on the 14th since I will be in MO over the weeked. If you allow us Minnesota part time MO people to come. I will eat either burger or brat or what ever else you have. I can bring something as long as I can buy it and do not have to make it.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Ron22 said:


> I can make it on the 14th since I will be in MO over the weeked. If you allow us Minnesota part time MO people to come. I will eat either burger or brat or what ever else you have. I can bring something as long as I can buy it and do not have to make it.




The more the merrier!!

I don't have an issue with you bringing a store bought dish...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

winemaker_3352 said:


> The more the merrier!!
> 
> I don't have an issue with you bringing a store bought dish...



agreed.

So far it seems I am counting 7? I will get more than needed, just in case. It will get eaten at some point. lol. 

From this post on, ADD to the number 7 if you haven't rsvp'd, please. Desserts sound great! Someone might want to bring plastic cups? Tasting cups are no good for water or tea. lol. Paper plates could be another (although I might have some).

Just a thought, we will probably be busy, so parking in our driveway will be a good idea. Just try to make sure others can get out. It starts at 2 cars wide, but opens to 3 wide. Should be able to get ~3-4 in the drive no problem. I have another place to park on grass, if it's dry enough.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I will bring Chips & Salsa and plastic cups.....


----------



## winemaker_3352

Midwest Vintner said:


> agreed.
> 
> So far it seems I am counting 7? I will get more than needed, just in case. It will get eaten at some point. lol.
> 
> From this post on, ADD to the number 7 if you haven't rsvp'd, please. Desserts sound great! Someone might want to bring plastic cups? Tasting cups are no good for water or tea. lol. Paper plates could be another (although I might have some).
> 
> Just a thought, we will probably be busy, so parking in our driveway will be a good idea. Just try to make sure others can get out. It starts at 2 cars wide, but opens to 3 wide. Should be able to get ~3-4 in the drive no problem. I have another place to park on grass, if it's dry enough.



Can you list what you need brought - that way we can all pitch in and help out - and folks can just reply with they are bringing.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

winemaker_3352 said:


> Can you list what you need brought - that way we can all pitch in and help out - and folks can just reply with they are bringing.



OK

-Plastic cups (for tea/water)
-Paper plates
-Dessert (?)
-2-3 Sides
-Any snacks (chips, dip, cheese, crackers) - We do carry some sausage/cheese crackers at the winery

I think that is it. I have a descent sized table, tasting cups, brats/pork steaks/burgers, buns and condiments.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Midwest Vintner said:


> OK
> 
> -Plastic cups (for tea/water)
> -Paper plates
> -Dessert (?)
> -2-3 Sides
> -Any snacks (chips, dip, cheese, crackers) - We do carry some sausage/cheese crackers at the winery
> 
> I think that is it. I have a descent sized table, tasting cups, brats/pork steaks/burgers, buns and condiments.



Good deal - I will bring Chips & Salsa and plastic cups


----------



## BobF

I'll bring paper plates ... and something snackable.

BTW, with the change to the 14th, SWMBO will be available. Anybody else bringing there's?


----------



## winemaker_3352

BobF said:


> I'll bring paper plates ... and something snackable.
> 
> BTW, with the change to the 14th, SWMBO will be available. Anybody else bringing there's?




No my wife will be home with the 3 kids...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

BobF said:


> I'll bring paper plates ... and something snackable.
> 
> BTW, with the change to the 14th, SWMBO will be available. Anybody else bringing there's?



Mine will be there. 
Debating between a pasta salad or a few cans of baked beans. Thinking that keeping things cold during transportation may be a problem so no one gets sick with the pasta salad and bring some beans instead. Ideas?


----------



## BobF

My SWMBO has gracefully declined. Still haven't decided what I'll bring, but I just know it will be good


----------



## winemaker_3352

You could bring a cooler and put the pasta salad in.

I love baked beans as well - so whatever you feel like.

Anybody bringing a dessert??


----------



## ckassotis

I think I might be a bit late due to squeezing my run in before, so I think I'm optimally placed to bring some dessert. No telling what quite yet. Perhaps some sort of fruit trifle type deal, or something with chocolate. I'll ponder it some more.


----------



## winemaker_3352

ckassotis said:


> I think I might be a bit late due to squeezing my run in before, so I think I'm optimally placed to bring some dessert. No telling what quite yet. Perhaps some sort of fruit trifle type deal, or something with chocolate. I'll ponder it some more.



Good deal!! I am planning on being there around 12:30ish...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

I will have the grill hot at noon and it should be good till 2 or later. I can cook food to order or should we put a time on it??? Be easier to put a time on lunch, but I plan on having the event off the back deck where the bbq pit is. 

I will also add, everyone HAS TO BE SAFE. I have all night to allow people to sober up or get a ride.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I agree - don't want anybody getting in an accident.

My vote would be to put a lunchtime at 1PM.


----------



## BobF

1 sounds good. We should have a set time for brats


----------



## Arne

Make sure you get some pics and keep us posted on how it works out. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Arne said:


> Make sure you get some pics and keep us posted on how it works out. Arne.




We will get some pics...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Just a thought, I have 5 or so outside chairs, so bringing some would be a good idea. 

Just checked the weather, 0% chance of rain for Sunday. I will set up a table to do tastings either on the deck or in the yard right off the deck so people can do tastings. This is on the WEST side of the house, which is around the back from the drive. You can knock on the door or walk around to the rear gate. You can park in the drive or if need, at the winery in a lower spot (we only have 10). I can help park people because I do want spaces for the winery seeing how we should be busy. If you are wondering where to park, ask me (Mark) or Gary (in tasting room about winemakers bbq). We'll help you out! 

Looks like it is going to be a very nice day too!!!!! Look forward to seeing everyone!

-Mark


----------



## winemaker_3352

Works for me Mark.

I will bring a chair!!!


----------



## BobF

Sounds good. I'll be with chair.

How many positive RSVPs do we have now?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

We'll bring our fold up chairs.
and thinking about some goodie bags too..


----------



## BobF

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> We'll bring our fold up chairs.
> and thinking about some goodie bags too..



Put a CC ovz kit in my bag


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

BobF said:


> Put a CC ovz kit in my bag



Sorry, out of stock on the Zin, 
But if anybody needs anything, I can bring it with and save some shipping costs.

BTW, bringing the pasta salad.


----------



## BobF

Sounds good. I'll do an inventory and give you a call


----------



## Midwest Vintner

BobF said:


> Sounds good. I'll be with chair.
> 
> How many positive RSVPs do we have now?



7, including me. I got to get myself some food! 

I also invited a couple that made wine a few times to come by and check it out. Maybe they'll start again? Dunno, but people can bring friends. Just let me know, if possible. I am going to get a few extra's of both, just in case.


----------



## fivebk

Sorry I can't make it this year. The gospel group I am in is having a big concert that day. Don't forget me for next year if you decide to do it again. I hope all of you have a great time!!

BOB


----------



## winemaker_3352

They changed the forecast - 50% chance of AM thunderstorms.

Let's hope that it is done by the time we start


----------



## winemaker_3352

fivebk said:


> Sorry I can't make it this year. The gospel group I am in is having a big concert that day. Don't forget me for next year if you decide to do it again. I hope all of you have a great time!!
> 
> BOB




Sure thing - hoping to make this an annual get together...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Midwest Vintner said:


> 7, including me. I got to get myself some food!
> 
> I also invited a couple that made wine a few times to come by and check it out. Maybe they'll start again? Dunno, but people can bring friends. Just let me know, if possible. I am going to get a few extra's of both, just in case.



If you send me a list I can make up some name tags on the puter. It would be nice to have real names and forum names on the tags. Or I can just bring a sharpie and some labels and we can make our own.
I do believe in the KISS system.


----------



## garymc

I previously responded that I would attend and bring a dessert dish.my wife will also attend.

And bring our own canvas chairs.


----------



## BobF

How 'bout some directions?


----------



## winemaker_3352

I just google maped the address of the winery off the website.

Grosse Ln, Hermann, MO 65041


----------



## winemaker_3352

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> If you send me a list I can make up some name tags on the puter. It would be nice to have real names and forum names on the tags. Or I can just bring a sharpie and some labels and we can make our own.
> I do believe in the KISS system.



The Sharpie and name tag is fine with me...


----------



## ckassotis

Yeah it's pretty easy to find really. If you hop on 19 south from 70, you'll see it on the right-hand side as you drive down towards Hermann. If you've hit the river and headed into the downtown area, you've gone too far. Should be signage out on 19, from what I recall. It's been a while though.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Looks like good weather today - 70 and breezy.

I will be leaving at 10:30 today - see you all there!!!


----------



## BobF

C ya' there. I'm heading out about 10:00 or so


----------



## Ron22

I will be there before 1. I will stop at Wallyworld and buy some potato salad to bring.
I lookd through the thread and that seemed like a safe thing to bring.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

winemaker_3352 said:


> Looks like good weather today - 70 and breezy.
> 
> I will be leaving at 10:30 today - see you all there!!!



Just got home, want to thank Mark and his family for all they did! Wife and I had a great time.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Just got home, want to thank Mark and his family for all they did! Wife and I had a great time.



Thanks! We thoroughly enjoy company, so feel free to stop by. I wish the weather would have worked out better.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Midwest Vintner said:


> Thanks! We thoroughly enjoy company, so feel free to stop by. I wish the weather would have worked out better.



Well - the weather didn't stop us from having a good time!!

I for one had a great time meeting everybody, eating good food, and drinking good wine!!

Doesn't get better than that!!

Thanks again Mark for providing the location and the meat and for everybody else pitching in.

Looking forward to doing it again...

I have pics - I will post them as soon as I get them on the PC...


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm so happy to see another groupo of members getting together to meet. I am anxious to see pictures. Hats off to you guys for pulling it off!


----------



## garymc

Many thanks to our hosts and the attendees who brought several varieties of wine and a good depth of winemaking experience!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> I'm so happy to see another groupo of members getting together to meet. I am anxious to see pictures. Hats off to you guys for pulling it off!




Thanks Dan!!

It was a great time - and thanks to Doug (Beer and Wine Supply) for bringing goodie bags from his store..

Thanks Doug!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

winemaker_3352 said:


> Thanks Dan!!
> 
> It was a great time - and thanks to Doug (Beer and Wine Supply) for bringing goodie bags from his store..
> 
> Thanks Doug!!




I would like to thank Doug too!


----------



## ckassotis

Big thank you to Mark and his family for the hospitality, and definitely Doug for the goodie bags.  Was a good time! Glad to put faces to the names! PM me if you're ever out towards Columbia.


----------



## BobF

Thanks to Mark for hosting (and feeding) us and Doug for the goodies.

It was good to meet everybody that made it.


----------



## winemaker_3352

*Uploaded Pictures!!!*

I uploaded the pictures from our wine party - enjoy!!!

Unfortunately I am not in the pics - I was taking them...



*Rachel(Dougs wife), Doug(Beer and Wine Supply) Gary(Marks Dad), Ron(Ron22)*









*Mark(Midwest Vintner), Gary(Marks Dad), Carol(Garys Wife), Chris(ckassotis - in the back), Gary(garymc)*








*Doug(Beer and Wine Supply), Rachel(Dougs Wife), Bob(BobF), Ron(Ron22), Mark(Midwest Vintner - in the back, blue shirt), Carol(Garys wife), Gary(garymc), Chris(ckassotis - far right in the back)*








*Mark(Midwest Vintner - providing the tastings!!), Ron(Ron22 - in the background)*








*Gary(garymc - farthest to the left), Carol(Garys wife), Chris(ckassotis)*







*Ron(Ron22 - in the corner), Carol(Garys wife), Gary(Marks Dad)*







*Ron(Ron22 - in the corner), Carol(Garys wife), Gary(Marks Dad), Chris(ckassotis - at the bar)*







*Doug(Beer and Wine Supply), Rachel(Dougs Wife)*


----------



## Stressbaby

If you do this again I would be interested.

Also I've PM'd a member "terroirdejeroir" who lives in Columbia...we've never met but talked about getting together.

I'm a newbie to winemaking but my shtick is making wine from the tropical plants I grow in my greenhouse: calamondin, guava, hibiscus, carambola...so far. Also other country wines from plants grown on our property.


----------



## Julie

ok, how about some names to go with the pics?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Julie, I'm in the white Packer shirt and my wife Rachel, is in the grey.


----------



## BobF

I'm in the green tshirt


----------



## winemaker_3352

Julie said:


> ok, how about some names to go with the pics?



The names are in the image description - but I will and them in for viewing pleasure


----------



## winemaker_3352

Julie said:


> ok, how about some names to go with the pics?




Alright Julie - got the names with WMT handles...


----------



## winemaker_3352

Stressbaby said:


> If you do this again I would be interested.
> 
> Also I've PM'd a member "terroirdejeroir" who lives in Columbia...we've never met but talked about getting together.
> 
> I'm a newbie to winemaking but my shtick is making wine from the tropical plants I grow in my greenhouse: calamondin, guava, hibiscus, carambola...so far. Also other country wines from plants grown on our property.




Absolutely - the next time we plan an outing we make it public on the forum again. We can double back to this thread and make sure we give all the folks that are interested in coming a heads up....


----------



## garymc

I think it would be nice next time to make a list of the wines tasted.


----------



## Julie

Wow this is awesome to be able to put all these names to all these faces. Nice meeting you all. Looks like you guys had a real good time.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

It did rain and was a bit windy, but otherwise it was a good time.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah it was an excellent time. Being the first gathering we had - I really thought it went well.

I like Gary's idea of having a sheet with wines on there and wines tasted. Could make it blindly - then folks could add objective comments...


----------



## winemaker_3352

So i was taking the pictures at the party - so i am not in any of them - so i thought I would post a few pics of myself so folks could place a name to a face. I don't have any individual ones of myself - so you get to meet my family 


My son (Garrett), daughter (Gracie), myself (Jon - winemaker_3352)







Myself (Jon - winemaker_3352)< holding my newest son (Grant), Garrett, Gracie, my wife (Lesley) - we are back stage at the circus here...


----------



## Julie

Nice family Jon and thanks for posting. I have enjoyed looking at the pics.


----------

